# Herfin with Drew Estate



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

Local B&M had one of the founders of Drew Estate Marvin Samel out for an event. Had a great time and bought a box of Undercrowns. Smoked a Feral Pig while I was herfin. Pictures didn't turn out well, but you get the idea.

Marvin Samel









"Dirty" Fabien


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Very cool. Events like that are always fun :thumb:


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Damn I can't belive I forgot about this..... ahh well looks like fun. I love this place


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

cool.
and damn cool shirt he's sportin'!


----------



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

Looks like a great event! Wish we had more around here.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

Nice!!

I missed the CAO event here yesterday... Not happy..


----------

